
Ask HN: What are day to day “problems” that have verified solutions? - joshspankit
Especially interested in those things that keep coming up at workplaces, at home, or anywhere between.<p>Maybe the people with these problems have not (yet) been exposed to the solution, or maybe it runs counter to intuition and doesn&#x27;t &#x27;stick&#x27;, but our collective knowledge knows. And you know. It might even drive you a little crazy that it keeps coming up.<p>Some examples: Date formatting ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;xkcd.com&#x2F;1179&#x2F; ) and data integrity (Reed–Solomon error correction), or even more &quot;mundane&quot; things like how to fairly split something up between two people (one splits, the other chooses).
======
matijash
I was thinking about this one for a long time. Finally I got one (at least I
think so): If you (like me) like to buy the bread in advance and freeze it for
later use, make sure to slice it up first. Otherwise you have to unfreeze the
whole bread, slice it, and then freeze it back.

Doesn't sound as cool when I read it now as it was in my head :D.

